# my two 10 gal tanks



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I need to learn to take better pics. Probably would help if I used a tripod. I've got a decent Canon camera. Here goes anyway.

six cherry barbs, six ghost shrimp to be added later



two Dwarf neon gourami. five ghost shrimp. Can't see the gourami's very well but I didn't want to freak them out by getting too close. They've only been in the tank a couple days and one is a tad spooky.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like your tanks. The cherry barbs are super red and I'm a bit surprised that you ahve 2 gouramis in the same tank without them fighting, well done. I like that you are running a sponge filter and a hang on back (HOB) filter for each tank. I would give you a 10/10 .


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> I like your tanks. The cherry barbs are super red and I'm a bit surprised that you ahve 2 gouramis in the same tank without them fighting, well done. I like that you are running a sponge filter and a hang on back (HOB) filter for each tank. I would give you a 10/10 .


The gourami's aren't fighting but I've noticed that one of them is a pig and tries to hog all the food. The other eats it just has to be more subtle about it. I'll have to watch close and make sure it's getting enough food. There are ghost shrimp in the tank so I'm feeding a little more then normal in hopes the shier one gets more and the ghost shrimp clean up the mess. 

Also these gourami eat flakes that have fallen on the bottom. Is that normal? Most fish I've had don't pay much attention once it's lower than they are.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

robinc said:


> Also these gourami eat flakes that have fallen on the bottom. Is that normal? Most fish I've had don't pay much attention once it's lower than they are.


I guess so. My bettas will eat the food at the top and then go pecking at the food I leave for my bottom feeders. Sometimes if I put in the bottom feeder food first, they won't even eat the food I put in for them :/.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I just realized they have only been in the tank for a few days. I would watch them closely.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> I just realized they have only been in the tank for a few days. I would watch them closely.


I am because I've heard than can be a problem. Although I thought they were usually okay if you only had two, the problems arise if you have three. 

I just did a water change and things seem okay. This tank is in the main part of the house so it will be easy to keep a close eye on them.

The one hides a bit but not all the time and when it's out in the open there doesn't seem to be a problem until they are actively feeding when I've just dropped food into the tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

They are kind of like angelfish and discuss. If you ahve 1 they are ok. If you ahve 2, then one could bully the other. If you ahve 3 then 2 could gang up on the weakest or the most dominate one could harass both of them and make sure that nobody but him gets food. If angelfish are like dwarf goruamis, then I would get a group of them. But I'm not to experienced with dwarf goruamis with more then 1 in the same tank.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

If I have to separate them, would the other ten be over crowded if I put one in with the 6 cherry barbs?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I would think it would not be over crowded with only 6 cherry barbs and 1 dwarf gourami.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind. They did better tonight. No herding one or the other to get to more food. They both just ate on opposite sides of the tank. It looked good. Hopefully the more they're together the better it will get.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I guess feeding them on separate sides of the tank would help a little.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> I guess feeding them on separate sides of the tank would help a little.


yea not so much. The one seemed not harassed exactly more like unhappy in the tank. It wouldn't leave the corner where it was camped out. I bit the bullet and put the one in with the Cherry Barbs and now it swims all over the tank. Much better for both of them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well it's better to stop a potential risk that could end in death then take the chance and have one of them die.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, and actually I think I like them better in different tanks. They're kind of sedate for the most part so in a tank with other types of fish livens the tank up.


----------

